# So what's a Machinist to Do?



## RJSakowski (Feb 27, 2018)

Persuant to completing the lathe tool height gage  made last week (, I needed a 4-48 jam nut to lock my custom dial indicator tip.  I could buy a box of nuts from McMaster but what would I do with the other 99? Fastenal has them as well but I would feel foolish walking in for just one nut. Besides, it's a fifty mile round trip. But damn, I'm a machinist (sort of).  Why not single point the internal thread.  Now, I' haven't done that much internal threading and certainly nothing a small as 4-48  but I thought,"nothing to lose except some time, hey".  

First on the list was to make an internal threading tool.  I have a bunch of 1/8" tool bits.  Using my Dremel with an abrasive wheel and my diamond disk, I managed to make something that resembled a threading tool.  As for stock, I could have cut the hex bar but I cheated and used a 1/4" threaded standoff.  I selected one which had not been threaded through and chucked it in the 3 jaw chuck.  Checking for runout, there was about .003".  A paper shim under two of the jaws brought it down to under .001" which was close enough. 

I drilled a through hole with a #42 drill and set up for threading.For setting the tool height, I put a 1/4" spacer under the tool.  A few adjustments and I was ready to thread.   I used WD40 for cutting fluid. and threaded inward using the compound for engaging and disengaging and the compound set at 29.5º for advancing the cut.  I  threaded in at 170 rpm about 1/4", using the tool itself to gage the depth.  After disengaging the half nuts, I turned a bit further to ensure that subsequent passes would run into virgin territory.  I checked the progress after each pass using a 4-48 indicator tip as a gage.  

When threading was complete, I parted off the nut.  A little deburring with a file and the nut was finished.  I'm sure that the threads aren't perfect but then who's going to inspect the internal threading on a 4-48 nut.  Here is a photo of the the threading tool and the nut mounted on my custom indicator tip.


----------



## cg285 (Feb 27, 2018)

aaah.... a package of nuts from mcmaster is $1.91 plus postage


----------



## middle.road (Feb 27, 2018)

I just happened to sort out my small taps today at lunch.
Had one #4-48 gun tap in the whole bunch.
I just went to examine it to see what you single pointed.
All I have to say is D*MN!
Nice job.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice work. I'm thinking you should get the "Nano nut" trophy for that one. The only issue with the trophy is you can't see it on the shelf.  Mike


----------



## David S (Feb 27, 2018)

cg285 said:


> aaah.... a package of nuts from mcmaster is $1.91 plus postage



Hey hold on, that is why we have thousands of dollars of equipment...just so we can make stuff that we can get from the buck store.

Hey RJ nice work.  I am a clock guy, but haven't tried to single point a nut that fine...yet.  You have given me inspiration. 

David


----------



## cg285 (Feb 27, 2018)

David S said:


> Hey hold on, that is why we have thousands of dollars of equipment...just so we can make stuff that we can get from the buck store.



hahaha i know but i have way more projects inline than making a nut


----------



## jcp (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice job RJ, you don't know until you try.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 27, 2018)

Wow.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 27, 2018)

RJ, that's impressive.  Thanks for sharing the story.  I bet you have an Optivisor to work that one.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 27, 2018)

cg285 said:


> hahaha i know but i have way more projects inline than making a nut



on a more serious note... yea, but look what he learned about internally threading something that small.

There are more than one way to do things, and his approach succeeded.


----------



## rwm (Feb 27, 2018)

Impressively little work! Does that make sense?
R


----------



## Boswell (Feb 27, 2018)

RJ, what size of Lathe did you make the nut on?    
VERY nice btw


----------

